# ما عمر رفقة عند زواجها من اسحق ؟



## holiness (12 ديسمبر 2009)

سـلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع .. 

في هذه الايام و بعد سحق المسلمين بخصوص الاسلام و زواج الطفلة الرضيعة بدأو يبحثون في الكتاب المقدس فخرجوا لنا ب رفقة زوجة اسحق ابن ابراهيم 

http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/fhistory?hl=&fid=758a9c45164b1740000478fac18d5697


فانا اعلم هناك اساتذة كبار بخصوص هذا الموضوع 

فهل ممكن ان تشرحوا لنا او تقولوا لنا عمر رفقة عندما تزوجت اسحق 

فالمسلمين يقولون عمرها ثلاث سنوات :act23::act23:

هل هناك شيء من قريب او من بعيد من هذا الكلام ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الشبهة تقول :

كان عمر اسحق عندما تزوج رفقه أربعين عاما ( تكوين 25:20) و هذا يجعل عمر رفقه فى وقت الزواج ثلاث سنوات .

من طرائف الكتاب المقدس أنه يخبرنا أن تشريع الزواج من البنت في سن ثلاث سنوات قد نُسب لأحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل وهو إسحاق عليه السلام ، فقد أكد الراباي شلومو يتسحاقي المعروف بإسم "راشي" في تفسيره لنص التكوين (25 : 20) (7) أن اسحاق عليه السلام تزوج رفقة وهي بنت ثلاث سنوات حسب السن الشرعي للزواج. 

*********​ويضاف عليها : 

يضيفون الى استشهادهم ايضا من سفر التكوين 24: 59 
( فصرفوا رفقة اختهم ومرضعتها وعبد ابراهيم ورجاله) 

*********​ 
وللرد عليها نقول :

اولا : لم يشر كاتب الشبهة الى مصدر اسناده التفسير الى الراباي اليهودي 

ثانيا: لم افهم كيف استنتج من الشاهد بعمر اسحق 40 سنة ان تكون رفقة 3 سنوات !!!

ثالثا : يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان خادم ابراهيم عندما ذهب الى بيت بتوئيل وضع علامة امام الرب ان الفتاة التي تخرج لتستقي وتسقي له الجمال العشرة ، فهذه تكون العلامة 

فكيف تكون فتاة في عمر الثالثة تخرج لتستقي وحدها بل وتسقي عشرة جمال ايضا !!!

(راجع سفر التكوين الاصحاح 24) 

رابعا : يضيفون الى استشهادهم ايضا من سفر التكوين 24: 59 
( فصرفوا رفقة اختهم ومرضعتها وعبد ابراهيم ورجاله) 

وللرد نقول : مرضعتها نعم ، التي كانت ترضعها وهي صغيرة ، ويمكن ان نفهمها ايضا ( مربيتها ) وهذه كانت عاداتهم في هذا الوقت فنقرأ ايضا عن نفس التقليد في زواج ( راحيل و ليئة ) 
فنقرا (واعطى لابان زلفة جاريته لليئة ابنته جارية.) (تكوين 29: 24) وايضا ( واعطى لابان راحيل ابنته بلهة جاريته جارية لها.) (تكوين 29: 29) وعلى هذا فان ( مرضعة رفقة ) كانت جارية عند ابيها وقد اعطاها لها جارية كعادتهم وتقاليدهم في ذلك الزمان .

وهل يفهم طارح الشبهة انه اذا صرفوا اختهم ومرضعتها (وحسب شبهتهم انها في الثالثة من العمر ) ، فكيف لطفلة في الثالثة لا زالت تلتقم ثدي مرضعتها ، وسن الفطام هو سنتين ؟؟
او كيف لطلفلة ترضع تكون صالحة للزواج ؟؟ 
حتى طائفة الشيعة تبيح فقط التمتع بهذا السن وليس الزواج ، فحتى محاولة تركيب الشبهة بانها زواجا لم يبتدعه اكثر المتطرفون في هذا المجال .


واخيرا ، فان هذه الشبهة اسخف من ان نقوم بالرد عليها ، ولكني فعلت نزولا عل طلب الاخ الحبيب السائل ، فقراءة بسيطة في سفر التكوين 24 تشير الى ان رفقة كانت فتاة كبيرة ناضحة وعاقلة ، ولا يمكن ان يستنتج احد ان عمرها كان 3 سنوات لمجرد ان عمر اسحق كان 40 عاما !!!!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*شبهة قديمة جداااااااا*
*الرد علي شبهة عمر رفقة حين تزوجها اسحاق*

*1028.pdf** (290.6 كيلوبايت)*


----------



## holiness (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا احبة .. 
و اشكرك عزيزي اغريغوريوس على الملف الرائع 
و اشكر الاخ نيومان لسماحه بتنزيل الشبهه لتفنيدها 
انا اعلم ان الشبهه سخيفة " اسف " ولكن لكي لا نضع للمسلم اي حجة بل و ندمرها اشد تدمير 
و نقول للمسلم .. لا توجد عندك شبهه والا قد ردنا عليهااا 

الرب يبارك الجميع


----------

